# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Կարգին սերիալ

## Zangezur

NO comment

----------

Barekendan (02.02.2011), Jarre (05.10.2010), JoKer777 (05.10.2010), wem (05.10.2010), Ապե Ջան (05.10.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Մենք մենակ կարանք քֆրտենք եվրոպացիներին ու ամերիկացիներին ու հազար ձևով ապացուցենք, որ դեբիլ ազգ են, իսկ մենք....   :Cool: 
Բայց հաղորդումներիդ 110%-ը թխած ա ամերիկյան, եվրոպական ու ռուսական հաղորդումներից։ Ու էն էլ ինչքան անմակարդակ ձևի ա թխած  :Bad:   Ես օտարամոլ չեմ, բայց հենց էս կլիպի միջի ամերիկյան սերիալը կարաս նայես ու իսկապես ծիծաղաս, իսկ մերը՝ փողոցային, կեղտոտ, անմակարդակ.... 

ՀԳ՝ Էս գնահատականս ոչ մի կերպ չի վերաբերում սերիալ նայողներին

----------

aerosmith (05.10.2010), Sagittarius (23.11.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Չգիտեմ, երևի ամեն ընդօրինակում դատապարտված է լինում նման տխուր ձախողման: Երբ որ _կարգին_ տղաները կարգին հաղորդում էին սարքում, որը ծնված էր իրենցից, օրիգինալ էր, հումորով, հայկական մենթալիտետին հարիր ու շատ արտահայտություններ անգամ թևավոր խոսքեր էին դարձել: Իսկ էս "Երկուս ու կես մարդ" սերիալի այսպես կոչված ընդօրինակումը դուրս է ամեն տեսակ գնահատականից: Օրիգինալ ամերիկյան սերիալը լավն է շատ ու հաջողված` արևմտյան մտածելակերպի սուր ու դիպուկ արտահայտությամբ, իսկ այս` այսպես կոչված _հայկականացումը_ իջել է չգիտեմ որ գետնափոր մակարդակ... Ցավոք: Ցավոք, որովհետև կարգին հաղորդմանը տղեքը շնորհալի ու մեծ պոտենցիալով արտիստներ էին:

----------

Barekendan (03.02.2011), Freeman (06.10.2010), Ungrateful (05.10.2010), Vaho (20.11.2010), Արշակ (16.01.2011), Հայկօ (05.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2010), ՆանՍ (24.11.2010)

----------


## Lion

Թույլ էր  :Sad:  Չեմ կարծում, որ պետք է թողնեին "Կարգին հաղորդում"ճը ու անցնեին այս սերիալին...

----------

Barekendan (02.02.2011), Լեո (05.10.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

Իսկապես, անմակարդակ, հումորից զուրկ, տեղ-տեղ ցածր մակարդակի հումորիկներով մի զզվելի նախագիծ է։ Հիշում մ ամբողջ շաբաթ նույնիսկ անհամբեր սպասում էի կարգին հաղորդմանը որ սկսվեր մի փոքր ուրախանայինք, իսկ սա բացի ներվ սղոցելուց ոչինչ չի անում։ Հիմնական գործողությունները կատարվում են բեմում, դա ևս մի պատճառ որ չնայեմ,,սցենարը շատ պրիմիտիվա... ու այդպես կարելի ա շղթան անվերջ լրացնել։ Մի շոսքով մի հատ մեեեեեեեծ ԸԽՔ  :Bad:

----------

Barekendan (03.02.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Պարապ ժամանակ կարելիա նայել: :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (05.10.2010)

----------


## Valentina

Ամեն  ինչ, ինչ  վերածվումա սերիալի ու շարունակվումա ամիսներ, կարծում եմ, որ համը  դուրսա գալիս :Mda:

----------

Lion (05.10.2010), Vaho (20.11.2010), Ձայնալար (05.10.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ստեղծագործական կրիզիս ա տղեքի մոտ, բայց դե մի բանով ապրել պետք ա. տենց դեպքերում միշտ էլ սերիալներն են օգնության հասնում  :Pardon:

----------

Barekendan (03.02.2011), Lion (05.10.2010), Valentina (06.10.2010), Լեո (05.10.2010)

----------


## Hakob9110

Լավն ա,նայվում ա:

----------


## Կաթիլ

Իհարկե, ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, բայց ավելի *դեբիլոտ ու զզվելի* բան ես դեռ չեմ հանդիպել հայկական եթերում:

----------

Barekendan (03.02.2011), Lianik (20.11.2010)

----------


## JoKer777

> Չգիտեմ, երևի ամեն ընդօրինակում դատապարտված է լինում նման տխուր ձախողման: Երբ որ _կարգին_ տղաները կարգին հաղորդում էին սարքում, որը ծնված էր իրենցից, օրիգինալ էր, հումորով, հայկական մենթալիտետին հարիր ու շատ արտահայտություններ անգամ թևավոր խոսքեր էին դարձել: Իսկ էս "Երկուս ու կես մարդ" սերիալի այսպես կոչված ընդօրինակումը դուրս է ամեն տեսակ գնահատականից: Օրիգինալ ամերիկյան սերիալը լավն է շատ ու հաջողված` արևմտյան մտածելակերպի սուր ու դիպուկ արտահայտությամբ, իսկ այս` այսպես կոչված _հայկականացումը_ իջել է չգիտեմ որ գետնափոր մակարդակ... Ցավոք: Ցավոք, որովհետև կարգին հաղորդմանը տղեքը շնորհալի ու մեծ պոտենցիալով արտիստներ էին:


Դե եթե վերցնենք ուրիշ եթերներից գողանալը.... ուրեմն մենք բացարձակ նայելու բան չունենք.... ինձ թվում է ԳԻՆՈՎ ԿՈՒՏՎԻ

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:13 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:56 ----------




> NO comment


Համել իրանք հեռուստացույցով ասել են որ սա գնված սցենար է, ու իրանք մենակ պիտի թագմանեն... :Think:

----------


## Մանուլ

Տեղյակ չեմ, թե ումից են գողացել, բայց նայում եմ ու կարծում եմ, որ շատ ավելի լավն ա, քան մերբակերն ու Yere1ները  :Smile: :

----------

E-la Via (21.11.2010), Hakob9110 (05.10.2010), Kuk (05.10.2010), Life (05.10.2010), Lion (05.10.2010), V!k (05.10.2010), VisTolog (05.10.2010), Արամ (05.01.2011), Հարդ (05.10.2010), Շինարար (05.10.2010), Սլիմ (21.11.2010)

----------


## Lion

Իրոք, դրանցից լավնա... Ուղղակի էս տղերքը ավելին կարող են...

----------

E-la Via (21.11.2010), Jarre (11.10.2010), Ungrateful (05.10.2010), Vaho (20.11.2010), VisTolog (05.10.2010), Հարդ (05.10.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Առաջին «Մեր բակը» էս խոսակցությանը մի խառնեք, էլի:

----------

Ariadna (20.11.2010), Jarre (11.10.2010), Sagittarius (23.11.2010), SSS (06.10.2010), Ungrateful (05.10.2010), Հարդ (05.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2010), ՆանՍ (24.11.2010), Նարե (08.10.2010)

----------


## Life

> Առաջին «Մեր բակը» էս խոսակցությանը մի խառնեք, էլի:


ինձ թվում ա խոսքը ավելի շատ վերաբերվում ա վերջին`սերիալ Մեր Բակին :Huh:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Առաջին «Մեր բակը» էս խոսակցությանը մի խառնեք, էլի:


 Ոչ առաջինը, ոչ երկրորդը, ոչ էլ երրորդը: Ես սերիալի հետ էի  :Smile: :

----------


## impression

ժող, նենց մի ափսոսանքով եք խոսում, ոնց որ առաջ լուս էին տալիս
հա էլ նույն տափակներն էին էլի
ուղղակի հիմա լրիվ իրենց կորցրել են
ինչ խոսք, դերասանական տաղանդ ունեն, ու շատ, բայց դե վատ ա, որ տենց բաների վրա են սպառում իրենց

բայց դե, միշտ էլ կունենան իրենց հանդիսատեսը, իմ կարծիքով հիմնախնդիրը հենց դա ա, որ էնքան անկապ են մեր հումորային հաղորդումները, որ անգամ էս անմակարդակությունը նայելով գոհանում ենք՝ մի կերպ յոլա կտանենք էլի

----------

E-la Via (21.11.2010), einnA (05.10.2010), Lianik (20.11.2010), VisTolog (05.10.2010), Դեկադա (05.10.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ուղղակի մենք թեթև ապրելու համար շատ ծանր ենք...
մինչև չթեթևանանք, ոչ մի բանն էլ կապավոր չի լինի մեր համար:

----------

Moonwalker (06.10.2010), Հարդ (05.10.2010), Պոզիտրոն (06.10.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ժող, նենց մի ափսոսանքով եք խոսում, ոնց որ առաջ լուս էին տալիս
> հա էլ նույն տափակներն էին էլի
> ուղղակի հիմա լրիվ իրենց կորցրել են
> ինչ խոսք, դերասանական տաղանդ ունեն, ու շատ, բայց դե վատ ա, որ տենց բաների վրա են սպառում իրենց
> 
> բայց դե, միշտ էլ կունենան իրենց հանդիսատեսը, իմ կարծիքով հիմնախնդիրը հենց դա ա, որ էնքան անկապ են մեր հումորային հաղորդումները, որ անգամ էս անմակարդակությունը նայելով գոհանում ենք՝ մի կերպ յոլա կտանենք էլի



Ըստ իս, առաջ իսկապես լուս էին տալիս: Կարգին հաղորդումը շատ հաջողված հումորային պրոյեկտ էր:  :Pardon:

----------

Ariadna (20.11.2010), Barekendan (02.02.2011), Lion (06.10.2010), Rammstein (06.10.2010), Ungrateful (06.10.2010), VisTolog (06.10.2010), Արշակ (16.01.2011), Բարեկամ (06.10.2010), Մանուլ (06.10.2010), ՆանՍ (24.11.2010), Շինարար (05.10.2010), Սլիմ (21.11.2010)

----------


## impression

Ձայ, ամենասկզբում, հա, էն որ Ֆերդինանդ-Մերդինանդ էին խաղացնում, բայց արդեն շաաաաատ երկար ժամանակ էր՝ չէր նայվում, իմ կարծիքով, իհարկե  ::}:

----------

E-la Via (21.11.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե եթե վերցնենք ուրիշ եթերներից գողանալը.... ուրեմն մենք բացարձակ նայելու բան չունենք.... ինձ թվում է ԳԻՆՈՎ ԿՈՒՏՎԻ
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:13 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:56 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Համել իրանք հեռուստացույցով ասել են որ սա գնված սցենար է, ու իրանք մենակ պիտի թագմանեն...


Էն, որ *գնված* պիտի լիներ, ենթադրվում էր, որովհետև թե' կերպարները, թե' ինտերիերի ամենաչնչին մանրուքը _ակնհայտորեն ու հատուկ_ պատճենված են: Բայց թարգմանության հետ կապված խիստ կասկածում եմ. ոչ մի ընդհանրություն օրիգինալ սերիալի տեքստերի հետ, հումորի ու կերպարների հմայքի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում. նույն հարթության վրա ոչ միայն չես դնի, այլև տհաճություն ես ապրում համեմատելու անգամ փորձի դեպքում...  :Sad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:06 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:00 ----------




> ժող, նենց մի ափսոսանքով եք խոսում, ոնց որ առաջ լուս էին տալիս
> հա էլ նույն տափակներն էին էլի
> ուղղակի հիմա լրիվ իրենց կորցրել են
> ինչ խոսք, դերասանական տաղանդ ունեն, ու շատ, բայց դե վատ ա, որ տենց բաների վրա են սպառում իրենց
> 
> բայց դե, միշտ էլ կունենան իրենց հանդիսատեսը, իմ կարծիքով հիմնախնդիրը հենց դա ա, որ էնքան անկապ են մեր հումորային հաղորդումները, որ անգամ էս անմակարդակությունը նայելով գոհանում ենք՝ մի կերպ յոլա կտանենք էլի


Չէի ասի: Կարգին հաղորդումները երևի 90 տոկոսով հաջողված էին, ու հարցը բովանդակությունը չէր, այլ կատարման նյուանսները` սկսած դեմքի միմիկայից վերջացրած երաժշտության ընտրությամբ: Ու ամենակարևորը` *հայկական* էին, ավելի ճիշտ` *հայաստանյան*  :Ok:  Էն, որ մենակ մենք ենք հասկանում: Թեև մի անգամ մի ասորու ցույց տվեցի մի քանի հաղորդում, /դեռ կողքից կցկտուր թարգմանելով/  բազմոցից ընկել էր...  :Jpit:  Նույնիսկ հիշում եմ, որոնց վրա. Համերի վարորդին՝ "Տղա ջան, քշի՜, քշի՜, ե՛ս եմ...", մյուսն էլ՝ "դաղալություն ես անում, ուրիշի քարտերին նայել չկա"  :Jpit:

----------

Lion (06.10.2010)

----------


## bagursa

> Ձայ, ամենասկզբում, հա, էն որ Ֆերդինանդ-Մերդինանդ էին խաղացնում, բայց արդեն շաաաաատ երկար ժամանակ էր՝ չէր նայվում, իմ կարծիքով, իհարկե


համաձայն եմ: Բայց միևնույն է կգտնվեն նայողներ:
Մարդիք գիտակցելով  որ դա վատ է  անդրադառնում իրենց և երեխաների վրա միևնույն է նայում են:

----------


## Lianik

Ես այս սերիալի դիտումը  5րոպեից ավել չեմ կարողանում ձգել :Sad:  երբեմն կարծում եմ, թե ես հումորից այնքան էլ լավ չեմ, դրանից է, բայց ինչևէ..հըլը ես հեչ.. :Smile: 

<<Կարգին սերիալ>>-ի հեղինակային բառերն իրենց կրկնօրինակումն են գտել շատերի մոտ..ու հատկապես երեխանեի մոտ... Թևավոր խոսքեր են դարձել... :Bad: 
ինձ համար ցավալի է, որ երեխան հիմար բաներով է ուղեղը լցնում, որոնցից շատերը չի էլ հասկանում : :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես այս սերիալի դիտումը  5րոպեից ավել չեմ կարողանում ձգել երբեմն կարծում եմ, թե ես հումորից այնքան էլ լավ չեմ, դրանից է, բայց ինչևէ..հըլը ես հեչ..
> 
> <<Կարգին սերիալ>>-ի հեղինակային բառերն իրենց կրկնօրինակումն են գտել շատերի մոտ..ու հատկապես երեխանեի մոտ... Թևավոր խոսքեր են դարձել...
> ինձ համար ցավալի է, որ երեխան հիմար բաներով է ուղեղը լցնում, որոնցից շատերը չի էլ հասկանում :


Դե՜… եթե օրինակ կարգինից չսովորի, դրսում կսովորի…

----------

Ungrateful (20.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (20.11.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես էս սերիալի հետ ամենաանմիջական կապ ունեմ։ Սկզբում որ էսպիսի մի հատված կա՝



> «Կարգին սերիալ»
> Դիտում են բոլորը
> «Կարգին սերիալ»
> Սիրում են բոլորը
> «Կարգին սերիալ»
> *Զզվում են չորս հոգի*


այ էդ չորսից մեկը ես եմ։

----------


## Ungrateful

Լավնա Կարգին սերիալը: Էդ սովորել-մովորել իրար մի խառնեք՝ էդ պահով Վիստի գրառման հետ համաձայն եմ: 
Նենց չի, որ հումորը շատ ուժեղ ա, բայց տղերքը իրանց խաղով, շարժ ու ձևով և այլն կարողանում են դա շատ լավ մատուցել: 
Հավեսով նայում եմ, երբ բռնացնում եմ:

----------

VisTolog (20.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (20.11.2010), ՆանՍ (24.11.2010), Սլիմ (21.11.2010)

----------


## Lianik

ես տղաների խաղի մասին բան չունեմ ասելու... 
ուղղակի բառապաշար կա, որ փոքրերը  կրկնում են, բայց չեն էլ հասկանում..: :Sad:

----------


## Ungrateful

> ես տղաների խաղի մասին բան չունեմ ասելու... 
> ուղղակի բառապաշար կա, որ փոքրերը  կրկնում են, բայց չեն էլ հասկանում..:


Փողոցում, հայաթում, կողքի բնակարանում էլ կա էդ բառաաշարը, էլ ավելի լկտի ու ոչ նորմատիվ ձևով: ի՞նչ անենք, չթողենք երեխաներին տնից դուրս գա՞լ:

----------


## Lianik

> Փողոցում, հայաթում, կողքի բնակարանում էլ կա էդ բառաաշարը, էլ ավելի լկտի ու ոչ նորմատիվ ձևով: ի՞նչ անենք, չթողենք երեխաներին տնից դուրս գա՞լ:


ինչ եք առաջարկում, մենք էլ էդ բառերը սովորեցնենք???

պարզապես նույն բանը շատ է կրկնվում եթերից ու դրա ազդեցությունն ու փողոցից լսածի ազդեցությունները տարբեր են  :Smile:  ըստ իս իհարկե  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> ինչ եք առաջարկում, մենք էլ էդ բառերը սովորեցնենք???
> 
> պարզապես նույն բանը շատ է կրկնվում եթերից ու դրա ազդեցությունն ու փողոցից լսածի ազդեցությունները տարբեր են  ըստ իս իհարկե


Ասածս էն ա, որ սենց թե նենց սովորելու ա: Խոսակցականը, ժառգոնը ամեն տեղ ա... Եթե պիտի սովորի, ավելի լավ չի՞ սովորի օրինակ հենց կարգին սերիալից, այլ ոչ թե «քուչից», որտեղ նույն արտահայտություններին կգումարվի 2-3 քֆուր: 
Բարի սերիալ ա, լավն ա: Բոլորը ընտիր են խաղում իրանց կերպարները: Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի և իրանց կերպարների` Վարդանի ու Ադիկի մասին չեմ ասում... 2-րդականներն էլ են լավ խաղում, oրինակ՝ iրանց մայրիկը՝ դերասանուհին ընտիր ա կերպարը ներկայացնում, կամ Ադիկի կինը  :Jpit: ;

----------

ՆանՍ (24.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ես տղաների խաղի մասին բան չունեմ ասելու... 
> ուղղակի բառապաշար կա, որ փոքրերը  կրկնում են, բայց չեն էլ հասկանում..:


Էդ դեպքում փոքրերին արգելեք «Կարգին սերիալ» դիտելը: 
Փոքրերի համար դա չպետք է հեռառձակվի  :Wink:

----------

Lianik (23.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Էդ դեպքում փոքրերին արգելեք «Կարգին սերիալ» դիտելը: 
> Փոքրերի համար դա չպետք է հեռառձակվի


Ապեր, էդ «փոքրեր» ասածն էլ ա շատ հարաբերական: 
Մի 2 ժամ հայաթում կանգնում ես, ամեն անցնող դառնող «Տոմ ի ջերրի» դեմքերով մալոլետկեքի ուշքն ու միտքը օդնօկլասսնիկն ա, ռուս ձաքերն և այլն...  Դրանում էլ ա՞ հեռուստատեսությունը, մասնավորապես՝ կարգին սերիալը մեղավոր: 
ԹիՎի նայելը արգելելու փոխարեն, էժանագին սոց. ցանցերից ու պոռնո սայթերից ա պետք հեռու պահել երեխաներին: 
Մի ուրիշ դեպք էլ ասեմ: Ընկերոջս /որն 22 տարեկան է/ փոքր եղբայրը /որը 10 տարեկան է/ հայաթում կռիվ ա անում, մի քանի հոգով իրար ծեծում են: Ընկերս նկատում ա, գնում դրանց բաժանում ու հավաքում ա, որ մի 2 խորհուրդ տա, զգուշացնի... Հավաքում, ասում ա՝
- Տղերք, մի հայաթի երեխեք եք, ընկերություն արեք, ձեզ խելոք պահեք:
Էդ 10-11 տարեկանների խմբից մեկը գալիս ա առաջ, ասում ա՝ 
- Ապե՜՜, սխալ բազառ ես տանում, ընգեր ջան: Քել առանձնանանք, խոսանք իրար ջոգենք: 
Ընկերս էլ սրան ականջից բռնում, տանում ա հոր մոտ, հորն էլ ամոթանք ա տալի: Ու պարզվում ա, որ էդ թուլլեն լավ ընտանիքից ա:
Ի՞նչ սերիալների վատ ազդեցության մասին ա խոսքը... Կան ավելի լուրջ պրոբլեմներ, որոնցից պետք է հեռու պահել երեխաներին:

----------

Արամ (05.01.2011), Սլիմ (21.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ապեր, էդ «փոքրեր» ասածն էլ ա շատ հարաբերական: 
> Մի 2 ժամ հայաթում կանգնում ես, ամեն անցնող դառնող «Տոմ ի ջերրի» դեմքերով մալոլետկեքի ուշքն ու միտքը օդնօկլասսնիկն ա, ռուս ձաքերն և այլն...  Դրանում էլ ա՞ հեռուստատեսությունը, մասնավորապես՝ կարգին սերիալը մեղավոր: 
> ԹիՎի նայելը արգելելու փոխարեն, էժանագին սոց. ցանցերից ու պոռնո սայթերից ա պետք հեռու պահել երեխաներին: 
> Մի ուրիշ դեպք էլ ասեմ: Ընկերոջս /որն 22 տարեկան է/ փոքր եղբայրը /որը 10 տարեկան է/ հայաթում կռիվ ա անում, մի քանի հոգով իրար ծեծում են: Ընկերս նկատում ա, գնում դրանց բաժանում ու հավաքում ա, որ մի 2 խորհուրդ տա, զգուշացնի... Հավաքում, ասում ա՝
> - Տղերք, մի հայաթի երեխեք եք, ընկերություն արեք, ձեզ խելոք պահեք:
> Էդ 10-11 տարեկանների խմբից մեկը գալիս ա առաջ, ասում ա՝ 
> - Ապե՜՜, սխալ բազառ ես տանում, ընգեր ջան: Քել առանձնանանք, խոսանք իրար ջոգենք: 
> Ընկերս էլ սրան ականջից բռնում, տանում ա հոր մոտ, հորն էլ ամոթանք ա տալի: Ու պարզվում ա, որ էդ թուլլեն լավ ընտանիքից ա:
> Ի՞նչ սերիալների վատ ազդեցության մասին ա խոսքը... Կան ավելի լուրջ պրոբլեմներ, որոնցից պետք է հեռու պահել երեխաներին:


Ապեր մարդ կար կոնկրետ որ բողոքում էր «Կարգին սերիալից», դե ես էլ խորհուրդ տվեցի արգելել երեխաներին դիտելը, որ հանկարծ երեխան այլ բաներ չսովորի:  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ապեր մարդ կար կոնկրետ որ բողոքում էր «Կարգին սերիալից», դե ես էլ խորհուրդ տվեցի արգելել երեխաներին դիտելը, որ հանկարծ երեխան այլ բաներ չսովորի:


Ես չեմ էլ ասում, որ դու բողոքում ես: Գրառմանս վերջին մասը բողոքողներին էր վերաբերվում: 
Երեխան կարգին սերիալից «այլ բան» չի սովորի: Էդ «այլ բանը» ավելի հասանելի տեղերում ա գտնվում, էդ տեղերն էլ ես արդեն նշել եմ: 
Մարդիք էդ «վատ բաներ սովորելը» սարքել են դրոշակ և աջ ու ձախ էդ են ասում: 
Կոնկրետ ԹիՎի-ի մասին էլ ասել... ի՞նչ այլ բաների մասին ա խոսքը Կարգին սերիալից, երբ ինչ որ ալիքով «Սեքս փոքր քաղաքում» հաղորդում ա գնում: Նայել ե՞ք էդ, խոսքի հաղորդմանը ինչ որ պուտանկա են կանչում, դեմքը փակում են ու սկսում են հարցնել, թե ի՞նչ ձևերով ա ինքը օրգազմի հասնում: Էդ պուտանկեն էլ են ամենա վերջի բառերով ա էդ հարցերին պատասխանում ու դա եթեր ա գնում: 
Պուտանկեքը դեռ հեչ: Մեկը իրա ընկերոջը 4 հոգու հետ միառժամանակ դավաճանել ա, մյուսը կենդանիների ա սիրում, են մյուսը ծառերի հետ ա սեքս անում... Դրանց կանչում, դեմքները փակում ու էդ իրանց նախասիրությունները պատմել են տալի: Ու դրանց էֆիռ են տալի, ապեր: Եթեր են դնում դրանց էդ պատմությունները:
Բացի նրանից, որ ցավալի ա դա: Ամենա ցավալին էն ա, որ էդ սաղ կենդանիները իրանց արկածների մասին դրական են պատմում, լավ կողմեր են ճարում ու ասում, մի տեղ էլ խորհուրդ են տալի:

----------

Morg (23.11.2010), Արամ (05.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ էս սերիալում գրոտեսկն ա դուր գալիս, հա ոչ մի բան էլ բնական չի, շարժուձևերը, խոսալները և այլն, բայց կայֆը հենց էդ ա, կարգին սերիալ ա, ու վափշե չի հետաքրքրում` ումից են թխել, ոնց են թխել, եթե թխել էլ են, կարևորը` լավ են թխել :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (21.11.2010), Ungrateful (20.11.2010), V!k (21.11.2010), Արամ (05.01.2011), Ձայնալար (05.01.2011), Մանուլ (23.11.2010), Սլիմ (21.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինձ էս սերիալում գրոտեսկն ա դուր գալիս, հա ոչ մի բան էլ բնական չի, շարժուձևերը, խոսալները և այլն, բայց կայֆը հենց էդ ա, կարգին սերիալ ա, ու վափշե չի հետաքրքրում` ումից են թխել, ոնց են թխել, եթե թխել էլ են, կարևորը` լավ են թխել


Համամիտ եմ քո հետ:
Ո՞րտեղից ո՞նց են թխել դա կարևոր չի, կարևորը որ դիտողը հաճույքա ստանում: 
Էսօր քիչ մարդիկ չէն որ դիտում են «Կարգին հաղորդում» ու հաճույք ստանում, մի լավ ծիծաղում:

Դե երեխաներին էլ հեռու պահենք, հանկարծ ոչ պիտանի բառապաշար ձեռք չբերեն:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինձ էս սերիալում գրոտեսկն ա դուր գալիս, հա ոչ մի բան էլ բնական չի, շարժուձևերը, խոսալները և այլն, բայց կայֆը հենց էդ ա, կարգին սերիալ ա, ու վափշե չի հետաքրքրում` ումից են թխել, ոնց են թխել, եթե թխել էլ են, կարևորը` լավ են թխել


Ինչքանով որ տեղյակ եմ, տղեքը մյուսների նման չեն թխել, փողը տվել առել են:

----------

Moonwalker (21.11.2010), Ungrateful (21.11.2010), V!k (21.11.2010), VisTolog (21.11.2010), Շինարար (21.11.2010), Սլիմ (21.11.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Կարգին հաղորդումն ու կարգին սերիալը էն եզակի հաղորդումներից ա, որ նայում եմ, երբ աչքովս ընկնում ա, էլի: Նախ գռեհիկ բառապաշար չկա, ինչ կա, բավականին հաջող ա արված: Ամեն դեպքում էս սուտի գողականացված, կիսափողոցախուժանային սերիալների անմակարդակ գռեհկաբանությունը հաստատ բացակայում ա իրանց մոտ: Երեխեքին կարգին հաղորդումից հեռու պահելու փոխարեն էդ քուչի տականք սերիալներից ա պետք հեռու պահել, որ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ ցույց են տալիս, թե ոնց են ժգուտը կապում ու դեղ անում, ոնց են աղջկա բաժակի մեջ դեղ քցում ու բռնաբարում, ոնց են մարդու աչքերի մեջ նայելով կրակում ճակատին ու ծիծաղալով թաղում կիսամեռ մարդուն և այլն: Սրանք բոլորը կան, չեմ հորինել: Ու ի տարբերություն սովորական ֆիլմերի, որոնց դեպքում նորմալ ա նման սցենարները, սերիալների դեպքում նորմալ չի, որ ցերեկվա ժամերին ցուցադրվող սերիալներով ամեն օր, ու օրը մի քանի անգամ, որտև մի քանի հատ կա, ու բոլորը նույնն են, տարբեր տարաներում, ամեն օր սա մտցնում են մարդու ուղեղը, երեխեքի համար մի քանի ամիսը լրիվ հերիք ա: Այսինքն ավելի լավ ա երեխեն փողոցում մեծանա, փողոցից հավաքի իրա բառապաշարը, քան հայկական ալիքներ նայելով: Իսկ կարգին հաղորդմումն էս առումով անհամեմատելի ա ուղղակի: Նենց որ ստեղ բառապաշարի համար կարգին հաղորդմանը մեղադրելը միամտությունից ավելին ա:

----------

Albus (21.11.2010), Ariadna (05.01.2011), Fender (21.11.2010), Ungrateful (21.11.2010), Մանուլ (23.11.2010), Շինարար (05.01.2011), Սլիմ (21.11.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Էս սերիալը մի լավ բան ա տվել, օֆիսում ում ուզում ասում ես «ո՞նց եմ ես քեզնից զզվում» ու ինքը մտածում ա թե դու կատակ ես անում  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.11.2010), A.r.p.i. (23.11.2010), Ariadna (05.01.2011), davidus (22.11.2010), Legolas (22.11.2010), Lianik (23.11.2010), Life (05.01.2011), matlev (21.11.2010), Morg (23.11.2010), Ungrateful (22.11.2010), Արամ (05.01.2011), Արևհատիկ (21.11.2010), Դեկադա (21.11.2010), Կարապետ (05.01.2011), Հարդ (22.11.2010), Մանուլ (23.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (23.11.2010), ՆանՍ (24.11.2010), Շինարար (21.11.2010)

----------


## Morg

Կարգին հաղորդումը ու Կարգին սերիալի միջև տարբերությունը շատ մեծա: Կարգին հաղորդումը հաջույքով նայվում էր բոլորի կողմից, որովհետև իր բնույթով շատ օրիգինալ էր ամեն ինչը կազմվում, իսկ դերասանները շատ տաղանդաշատ են: Տենց մարդ չկար, որ չսիրեր ետ նախագիծը, սյուծեներում կատակում էին բոլոր ոլորտներից, կերպարները ընտրում էին շատ համապատասխան, երաժշտությունը, դեմքի միմիկաները, ընդհանուր միտքը, ռեժիսուրան, մի ժոսքով ամեն ինչ ընտիր էր, իսկ Կարգին սերիալից, ինձ թվումա, ժողովուրդը շատ շուտ կհոգնի, որովհետև միշտ նույն միտքնա, մեկ մեկ դրվագներ կան, որ կարելիա բերանին ժպիտ առաջացնել նայելով, բայց ընդհանուր շատ վատա… Եթե օրինակ այս նույն սերիալը խաղային Երե1-ի տղեքը, կասեյի ընտիրա, մալադեց իրանց, բայց…… չի սազում  Հայկոյին ու Մկոյին շարունակ նույն կերպարները: Ես հիմա հաճույքով նայում եմ հին կարգին մանրապատումները իսկ Կարգին սերիալը էնքան որ ձեռի հետ եմ նայում, ու ոչ մի ծիծաղալու բան չեմ նկատում: Ափսոս որ վերացրին մեր բոլորի կողմից այդքան սիրված ԿԱՐԳԻՆ ՀԱՂՈՐԴՈՒՄԸ :Sad:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ժող. ձեզ իրոք դու՞ր է գալիս էս ծռած չանով, կուզիկ դեմքերը: Կարգին հաղորդումով մեկ-երկու տենց հումոր արեցին, խնդացինք, հասկացանք, բայց էնքան արեցին, որ չաները ծռված մնաց:

Իսկ օրիգինալը բավականին հաջող շոու ա, ավելի լավ դերասանական խաղով:

----------


## Կարապետ

_Թափելու բանա:_
Գոնե պիտի կողքը կարմիրով գրեին 18+ կամ ցույց տաին կեսգիշերից հետո

----------


## Kuk

> _Թափելու բանա:_
> Գոնե պիտի կողքը կարմիրով գրեին 18+ կամ ցույց տաին կեսգիշերից հետո


Էդ ո՞րն ես նայել, որ տենց ամաչել ես  :Jpit:

----------

Albus (05.01.2011), matlev (05.01.2011), Ungrateful (05.01.2011), VisTolog (05.01.2011)

----------


## tikopx

ժող. ջան, որտեղից կարամ օնլայն նայեմ Կարգին սերիալի սերիաները, կորած զապիս չտաք, ելի ,եթե կարաք հենց Արմենիայի կամ իրանց կայքից տվեք, մի քանի տեղից նայեցի ապուշուտյուն էր:
Միակ հաղորդումնա, որ Հայ ազգին ուրախացնումա հավեսի: Ինձ դզումա, չգիտեմ ում ոնց, բայց շատ լավ հաղորդումա:

----------


## Kuk

> ժող. ջան, որտեղից կարամ օնլայն նայեմ Կարգին սերիալի սերիաները, կորած զապիս չտաք, ելի ,եթե կարաք հենց Արմենիայի կամ իրանց կայքից տվեք, մի քանի տեղից նայեցի ապուշուտյուն էր:
> Միակ հաղորդումնա, որ Հայ ազգին ուրախացնումա հավեսի: Ինձ դզումա, չգիտեմ ում ոնց, բայց շատ լավ հաղորդումա:


merojax.tv

----------

tikopx (05.01.2011)

----------


## tikopx

> merojax.tv


շնորհակալություն, մեկել կարողա իմանաք, այլ կայքերում կարողա 480p  որակով լինի՞

----------


## Կարապետ

> Էդ ո՞րն ես նայել, որ տենց ամաչել ես


Ուղղակի իրանց օգտագործած բառապաշարը հայկական ընտանիքի հետ չի համապատասխանում:
Հայկական ընտանիքների մեծ մասը ունի մեկ TV ու բոլոր ազգով նայում են

----------


## VisTolog

> Ուղղակի իրանց օգտագործած բառապաշարը հայկական ընտանիքի հետ չի համապատասխանում:
> Հայկական ընտանիքների մեծ մասը ունի մեկ TV ու բոլոր ազգով նայում են


Ու երբ 18+ բաներ են խոսում, դու կոմպի մոտ նստած կարմրում ես: :Jpit: 

թեթև տար: :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (05.01.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Ուղղակի իրանց օգտագործած բառապաշարը հայկական ընտանիքի հետ չի համապատասխանում:
> Հայկական ընտանիքների մեծ մասը ունի մեկ TV ու բոլոր ազգով նայում են


Եթե կարգին սերիալի բառապաշարը հաշվենք 18+, պետքա բոլոր սերիալները ուղարկենք գրողի ծոցը, ու հայկական եթեր կոչված թյուրիմացությունը կմնա դատարկ, ամալյանը ստիպված ալմ-ն հետ կբերի, Կարապետիչի միտինգը չեղյալ կհամարվի...ու սենց շարունակ: Տեսնում ե՞ս ինչ հետևանքներ կունենա քո ասածը  :Jpit:

----------

tikopx (05.01.2011), Ungrateful (05.01.2011), Արամ (16.01.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ստեղծագործական կրիզիս ա տղեքի մոտ, բայց դե մի բանով ապրել պետք ա. տենց դեպքերում միշտ էլ սերիալներն են օգնության հասնում


Եկել եմ ասեմ, որ արդեն դուրս գալիս ա, նույնիսկ սկսել եմ Վարդանի նման քայլել ::::: :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (05.01.2011), Jarre (05.01.2011), Kuk (05.01.2011), matlev (05.01.2011), Moonwalker (05.01.2011), tikopx (05.01.2011), Ungrateful (05.01.2011), Մանուլ (07.01.2011), ՆանՍ (03.02.2011), Շինարար (05.01.2011), Տրիբուն (15.01.2011)

----------


## Արամ

Ընդհանրապես չէի նայում, վապշե հայկական ալիքներ չէի նայում, եսօր պատահաբար տեսա, բլել էի, մալոչ տղեք, շատ լավն էր...Արամիկի ցավը տանեմ :LOL:

----------

Lion (02.02.2011), tikopx (15.01.2011), VisTolog (05.01.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

Այս սերիալը ավելի մեծ հաջրղություն կունեներ եթե վերնագիրը ճիշտ ընտրվեր , այն պետք է կոչվեր  «  ՑԻՆԻԿ  ՍԵՐԻԱԼ  » , որովհետև այդպես էլ կա : 
 Բա ........

----------


## V!k

> Այս սերիալը ավելի մեծ հաջրղություն կունեներ եթե վերնագիրը ճիշտ ընտրվեր , այն պետք է կոչվեր  «  ՑԻՆԻԿ  ՍԵՐԻԱԼ  » , որովհետև այդպես էլ կա : 
>  Բա ........


 բայց չէի ասի թե քիչ հաջողություն ունի, ըստ վիճակագրական տվյալների այս պահին ամենաշատ դիտվող հաղորդումներից մեկն ա, ուղակի հիմա աղբյուրը չեմ կարողանում գտնել :Sad: , բայց կարդացել եմ հաստատ ու տենց էր գրված

----------

tikopx (15.01.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Կարգին սերիալա: :Tongue: 

Բա չէ՝ Աննա, Ու՞ր է իմ տղամարդը, Վերադարձ, Բանակում…

----------

Kuk (15.01.2011), Moonwalker (15.01.2011), paniaG (16.01.2011), Ungrateful (15.01.2011), Արամ (16.01.2011)

----------


## Արշակ

Կարգին հաղորդման ամեն մի 5 րոպեանոց կատակը ահագին ստեղծագործական աշխատանք էր պահանջում` սյուժեի մշակում, դերասանական խաղ, երաժշտություն, հանդերձանք ու ընդհանրապես համապատասխան միջավայրի, մթնոլորտի ստեղծում և այլն։ 
Բայց հետո հավանաբար Yere1–ի, «Մեր Բակի», 32 ատամատիպ հաղորդումների օրինակով տեսան, որ կարելի է առանց էդքան չարչարանքի փնթի սարքած անհամ կատակներով արագ նկարահանումներով հարյուրի վրա սերիալներ սարքել, ու ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը մեկ է էլի խելոք նստում նայում են, մտածեցին էլ ինչի՞ իզուր չարչարվեն։ 
Ընդ որում, ինչքան շատ են ցույց տալիս, էնքան ջողովուրդը ընտելանում է տափակությանը։ 
Արդյունքում, զուտ բիզնեսի առումով Yere1-ատիպ արագ արտադրվող ցածր մակարդակի հումորներն ավելի են ձեռ տալիս։

----------

Barekendan (03.02.2011), Freeman (16.01.2011), Ձայնալար (03.02.2011)

----------


## Արամ

> Կարգին հաղորդման ամեն մի 5 րոպեանոց կատակը ահագին ստեղծագործական աշխատանք էր պահանջում` սյուժեի մշակում, դերասանական խաղ, երաժշտություն, հանդերձանք ու ընդհանրապես համապատասխան միջավայրի, մթնոլորտի ստեղծում և այլն։ 
> Բայց հետո հավանաբար Yere1–ի, «Մեր Բակի», 32 ատամատիպ հաղորդումների օրինակով տեսան, որ կարելի է առանց էդքան չարչարանքի փնթի սարքած անհամ կատակներով արագ նկարահանումներով հարյուրի վրա սերիալներ սարքել, ու ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը մեկ է էլի խելոք նստում նայում են, մտա մծեցին էլ ինչի՞ իզուր չարչարվեն։ 
> Ընդ որում, ինչքան շատ են ցույց տալիս, էնքան ջողովուրդը ընտելանում է տափակությանը։ 
> Արդյունքում, զուտ բիզնեսի առումով Yere1-ատիպ արագ արտադրվող ցածր մակարդակի հումորներն ավելի են ձեռ տալիս։


 Չէ, համաձայն չեմ, հաստատ համ Ադիկի կերպարը, համ Վարդանի կերպարև, ԱՀԱՎՈՐ բարդ դերասանական աշխատանք ա

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, համաձայն չեմ, հաստատ համ Ադիկի կերպարը, համ Վարդանի կերպարև, ԱՀԱՎՈՐ բարդ դերասանական աշխատանք ա


Համաձայն չեմ, որ բարդ ա, բայց եթե նույնիսկ բարդ ա, մեկ ա՝  բոլոր սերիաներում միշտ նույն կերպարն ա։ Մինչդեռ Կարգին Հաղորդման մեջ ամեն մի սյուժեում տարբեր կերպարներ էին հանդես գալիս։ Չնայած, իհարկե, տիպիկ կերպարներ էլ կային, որ տարբեր սյուժեներում մոտավորապես կրկնվում էին։

----------

Barekendan (03.02.2011), Freeman (16.01.2011), murmushka (16.01.2011)

----------


## Barekendan

Ոչ միայն Հայկոն ու Մկոն են սիրում թխել ամերիկացիներից: Համեմատեք. 






Չնայած. արդարության համար ասեմ, որ էս դեպքում «Կարգին սերիալի» պես խայտառակ չի ստացվել քոփիփեյստը:

----------


## Kuk

> Ոչ միայն Հայկոն ու Մկոն են սիրում թխել ամերիկացիներից: Համեմատեք.


Վստա՞հ ես, որ Հայկօն ու Մկոն թխել են, ոչ թե վճարել ու գնել:

----------

Moonwalker (02.02.2011), VisTolog (03.02.2011), Շինարար (02.02.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Թխելու վերաբերյալ. ո՞ր Կարպ Խաչվանքյանը Սինյոր Պապագատո էր խաղում, թխե՞լ էր: Օգտագործված ա նույն գրական հիմքը, եթե ուշադրություն դարձնեք, բացի գլխավոր կերպարներից, նույնիսկ դերասաններն են նման ընտրված, երևի սցենարում կա կերպարների բնութագիրը, հիմա ոնց որ «Կլոնի» իսպանալեզու տարբերակում են դերասանները նման: Թխել կլիներ Հայկօի ու Մկոյի կողմից, եթե խաղը կրկնվեր, բայց լրիվ այլ կերպարներ են իրանք ստեղծել, այնտեղ լուզերն ու հաջողակն են, այստեղ քյառթուն ու դոձիկը: Տերմինները եկեք ճիշտ օգագործենք, անցած տարի մեր թատրոնում «Լիր արքան» բեմադրվեց, Շեքսպիրից թխե՞լ էին, էն դեպքում որ համոզված եմ՝ Շեքսպիրին հաստատ իր պիեսն օգտագործելու համար հոնորար չէին վճարել:

----------

Freeman (03.02.2011), Lion (03.02.2011), Moonwalker (03.02.2011), Ձայնալար (03.02.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Ամերիկյան (երևի) տարբերակից մի սերիա նայել եմ կիսատ-պռատ, դուրս չեկավ: Ամեն ինչը նույնն էր, նույնիսկ երեխու մազերը  :Jpit: , բայց մեր Ադիկը, օրինակ, ավելի լավն ա, քան իրանցը: Արամիկն էլ  :Love: : Ի միջի այլոց, էս երեխուն ո՞րտեղից են ճարել, դեմք ա  :Smile: : 

 Հ.Գ. Հայկօն մերն ա, իրանցը սովորական Հայկո ա  :Jpit: :

----------

Inna (26.02.2011), Kuk (03.02.2011), Moonwalker (03.02.2011), Ungrateful (03.02.2011), Հայկօ (03.02.2011), Ձայնալար (03.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.02.2011), ՆանՍ (03.02.2011), Շինարար (03.02.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Թխելու վերաբերյալ. ո՞ր Կարպ Խաչվանքյանը Սինյոր Պապագատո էր խաղում, թխե՞լ էր: Օգտագործված ա նույն գրական հիմքը, եթե ուշադրություն դարձնեք, բացի գլխավոր կերպարներից, նույնիսկ դերասաններն են նման ընտրված, երևի սցենարում կա կերպարների բնութագիրը, հիմա ոնց որ «Կլոնի» իսպանալեզու տարբերակում են դերասանները նման: Թխել կլիներ *Հայկօ*ի ու Մկոյի կողմից, եթե խաղը կրկնվեր, բայց լրիվ այլ կերպարներ են իրանք ստեղծել, այնտեղ լուզերն ու հաջողակն են, այստեղ քյառթուն ու դոձիկը: Տերմինները եկեք ճիշտ օգագործենք, անցած տարի մեր թատրոնում «Լիր արքան» բեմադրվեց, Շեքսպիրից թխե՞լ էին, էն դեպքում որ համոզված եմ՝ Շեքսպիրին հաստատ իր պիեսն օգտագործելու համար հոնորար չէին վճարել:





> Հ.Գ. Հայկօն մերն ա, իրանցը սովորական Հայկո ա :


Պետք է լիներ Հայկո, ներողություն եմ խնդրում :Blush:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ի միջի այլոց, էս երեխուն ո՞րտեղից են ճարել, դեմք ա :


Ինչքան գիտեմ, Հայկոյի հետ ինչ-որ բարեկամական կապ ունի, բայց կոնկրետ ինչ` չգիտեմ: Ամեն դեպքում ազգանունը, ոնց նկատել եմ, էլի Մարության ա:  :Smile:

----------

Մանուլ (03.02.2011)

----------


## Barekendan

> Վստա՞հ ես, որ Հայկօն ու Մկոն թխել են, ոչ թե վճարել ու գնել:


Մի անգամ Հայկոն ու Մկոն Արմենիայում Կարգին սերիալի մասին մի 2 ժամ խոսացին Հրանտ Թոխատյանի հետ ու մի բերան չասեցին ամերիկյան սերիալի մասին: Բացի դրանից ստեղ պրոբլեմը էն չի,որ թարգմանել են: Վատն էն ա, որ դրա արդյունքում որակը մի քանի անգամ ընկել է:

----------


## Ariadna

> Մի անգամ Հայկոն ու Մկոն Արմենիայում Կարգին սերիալի մասին մի 2 ժամ խոսացին Հրանտ Թոխատյանի հետ ու մի բերան չասեցին ամերիկյան սերիալի մասին: Բացի դրանից ստեղ պրոբլեմը էն չի,որ թարգմանել են: Վատն էն ա, որ դրա արդյունքում որակը մի քանի անգամ ընկել է:


Իսկ ես կարդացել եմ իրենց հետ հարցազրույց, որտեղ ասում էին, որ ամերիկյան սերիալ են առել ու թարգմանում են, նաև ադապտացնելով մեր իրականության հետ։

----------

Chuk (04.02.2011), Kuk (03.02.2011), Lion (03.02.2011), ministr (27.02.2011), Moonwalker (03.02.2011), Shah (03.02.2011), VisTolog (03.02.2011), Շինարար (03.02.2011)

----------


## Shah

հումարի կորուստ չեմ տեսնում, նորին չվարժվելու մի փոքր խնդիր` կարողա (էն էլ ամերակական սերիալը տեսածների մոտ)

----------

Շինարար (03.02.2011)

----------


## Gago97

Ժողովուրդ շատ եք ծանրացնում ամեն ինչ:Թեթև տարեք,ես սերիալի մեջ թեթև հումորներ են ու որ երեխաները կրկնորինակում են ամեն բառ ետ արդեն ծնողների գործա ու երեխու ուղեղի զարգացածության:
ՈՒ եթե դուք ես հումորը չեք ընդունում` մի նայեք:

Հ.Գ.նաև բոլորիտ խորհուրդ կտամ նայեք lie to me,House M.D. կինոսերիալները, որը համ շատ բանա սովորեցնում, համ էլ շատ լավ հումոր ունի:

----------

Barekendan (03.02.2011), Freeman (25.02.2011)

----------


## gegham2010

պարապ ժամանակ կնայվի

----------

Gayl (25.02.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> պարապ ժամանակ կնայվի


Ամեն օր ստաբիլ կնայեմ, որ ժամանակ լինումա:
Կարգին տրամադրությունա բարձրացնում:

----------

V!k (27.02.2011), VisTolog (26.02.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Ամեն օր ստաբիլ կնայեմ, որ ժամանակ լինումա:
> Կարգին տրամադրությունա բարձրացնում:


Ես էլ եմ ուզում ստաբիլ նայեմ,բայց էն մեջի անտաղանդ երեխեն(Ավիկի տղեն) ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա,ուղղակի օվ նայում ա էդ երեղու համար ա նայում,սաղ ասում են լավն ա,բայց իմ դուրը հեչ չի գալիս

----------


## V!k

> Ես էլ եմ ուզում ստաբիլ նայեմ,բայց էն մեջի անտաղանդ երեխեն(Ավիկի տղեն) ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա,ուղղակի օվ նայում ա էդ երեղու համար ա նայում,սաղ ասում են լավն ա,բայց իմ դուրը հեչ չի գալիս


Ավիկն ո՞վ ա, ետ երեխեն ու՞մ տղեն ա. չէ համաձայն չեմ, դեմք ա ինքը, :Love:  լավ ա խաղում :Scenic:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես էլ եմ ուզում ստաբիլ նայեմ,բայց էն մեջի անտաղանդ երեխեն(Ավիկի տղեն) ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա,ուղղակի օվ նայում ա էդ երեղու համար ա նայում,սաղ ասում են լավն ա,բայց իմ դուրը հեչ չի գալիս


Հարգելիս, նայել էս, բայց երևի լավ չէս նայել, կամ խառնում էս: Կարգինի մեջ Ավիկ չկա, որ Ավիկի երեխա էլ լինի:
Իսկ Արամիկը, իր գործը վարպետորենա կատարում, հալալա էդ մանկիկին:

----------


## V!k

> Հարցելիս, նայել էս, բայց երևի լավ չէս նայել, կամ խառնում էս: Կարգինի մեջ Ավիկ չկա, որ Ավիկի երեխա էլ լինի:
> Իսկ Արամիկը, իր գործը վարպետորենա կատարում, հալալա էդ մանկիկին:


 


> Ես էլ եմ ուզում ստաբիլ նայեմ,բայց էն մեջի անտաղանդ երեխեն(Ավիկի տղեն) ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա,ուղղակի օվ նայում ա էդ երեղու համար ա նայում,սաղ ասում են լավն ա,բայց իմ դուրը հեչ չի գալիս


երևի Ադիկի հետ ես հա՞ :LOL:

----------

Freeman (27.02.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> երևի Ադիկի հետ ես հա՞


Չէ, Ադիկի անուն էլ չտվեցի ցավոք սրտի  :Sad:

----------


## V!k

> Չէ, Ադիկի անուն էլ չտվեցի ցավոք սրտի


  չէ,սխալ հասկացար, քո հետ չէի, Freeman-ին ասում էի կարողա՞ որ ասում ա Ավիկ, Ադիկի հետ ա :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Սկզբից դուրս չէր գալիս, մանավանդ Կարգին հաղորդումից հետո, բայց հիմա սկսել ա մի քիչ դուրս գալ, շնորհիվ Վարդանի յուրահատուկ բառապաշարի  :Jpit: )

Էն բալկոնի աղջկան, Սեդային կարող են հանգիստ մոնտաժ անեն... անիմաստություն են:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Սկզբից դուրս չէր գալիս, մանավանդ Կարգին հաղորդումից հետո, բայց հիմա սկսել ա մի քիչ դուրս գալ, շնորհիվ Վարդանի յուրահատուկ բառապաշարի )
> 
> Էն բալկոնի աղջկան, Սեդային կարող են հանգիստ մոնտաժ անեն... անիմաստություն են:


Բալկոնի աղջկա պահը դուրս եկավ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

> երևի Ադիկի հետ ես հա՞


Հա :Smile:  դ-ի տեղը վ սեղմեցի :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մարտի 31-ից սկսվել է «Կարգին սերիալը»: Այն կարող եք դիտել *այստեղ:*

----------

Kuk (06.04.2011)

----------


## Hopar.net

Էսել Կարգին Սերիալի ռուսերեն լեզվով կայքը  :Smile: 
http://www.karginserial.ru

----------


## Lion

Ինչքան նայում եմ, այս սերիալն ավելի ու ավելի շատ է դուրս գալիս  :Smile:  Իսկ վերջերս այս սերիալը ձեռք է բերել արդեն նոր որակ` նրան ավելացել է մարդկայնությունը, ինչը մեր սերիալներում գրեթ չի հանդիպում:

----------

V!k (22.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վերջերս սեիալը չեմ դիտում, որովհետեև չի դիտվում:  :Jpit: 
Առաջ ամեն սերիա նայում էի, բայց հիմա մի երկու անգամ եմ նայել ու ցանկություն էլ չկա էլ նայելու:

----------


## Lion

Մեր էկրաններին այնքան անմարդկայնություն կա, որ մի քանի նման գերը նույնիսկ հումորային սերիալում հաճելի են:

----------


## Apsara

Երե մտածում էի, տեսնես սենց թեմա կա ակումբում,
դժգոհությունս ու նողկանքս արտահայտելու կարիք էի զգում, 
որ բարեկամիս տանը չմիացնեին գոյության մասին չէի էլ հիշի, բայց որ տեսա երեխեքը ոնց են նայում ու ոնց են հետո կրկնում իրանց բառերը.... ոբշմ :Bad:

----------

Freeman (22.05.2011)

----------


## Valentina

Թեթև տարեք  :Jpit: 
Ընդհանուր առմամբ հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, բայց որ շատ պարապ եղա ու Կարգին Սերիալը ցույց տալիուց լինեն կարելիա նայել:

----------


## Kuk

Դզում ա  :Jpit:

----------

Albus (22.05.2011), Moonwalker (23.05.2011), Ungrateful (22.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (22.05.2011), Մանուլ (22.05.2011), Շինարար (22.05.2011), Ուրվական (22.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ էս վերջին մասն էր շաաատ դուր եկել՝ Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի, Ֆյոդր Միխայլովիչ Դոստոևսկու և Թեոդոր Դրայզերի մասին, մանավանդ Վարդանի նոր սանրվածքը :Jpit:

----------

Lion (22.05.2011), Moonwalker (23.05.2011), Մանուլ (22.05.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Ինձ էս վերջին մասն էր շաաատ դուր եկել՝ Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի, Ֆյոդր Միխայլովիչ Դոստոևսկու և Թեոդոր Դրայզերի մասին, մանավանդ Վարդանի նոր սանրվածքը


Ըհը  :Smile:  Հենց էդ եմ ասում, որ մարդկային գծեր կան: Ու մեկ էլ նախորդ սերիան, որտեղ Ադիկին սոված թողնում են տանը ու Արամիկն ու Վարդանը գնում են ռեստոռան, բայց Արամիկին "հացը կուլ չի գնում, երբ հայրը սովածա" - դուրս եկավ...

----------


## Շինարար

> Ըհը  Հենց էդ եմ ասում, որ մարդկային գծեր կան: Ու մեկ էլ նախորդ սերիան, որտեղ Ադիկին սոված թողնում են տանը ու Արամիկն ու Վարդանը գնում են ռեստոռան, բայց Արամիկին "հացը կուլ չի գնում, երբ հայրը սովածա" - դուրս եկավ...


Վարդանի նոր սանրվածքը էդքան էլ մարդկային չէր, Լիոն ջան :Jpit:  բայց ընդհանուր հետդ երևի համաձայն եմ, Լիոն ջան, լավ ա, որ մեջը նաև ինչ-որ ուսուցաղական բաներ լինեն, քանի որ երեխաները շատ են նայում:

----------


## Lion

Արամիկի խաղն էլ է դուրս գալիս - եթե այդ երեխային չհղփացնեն, հեռու կգնա  :Smile:

----------


## Albus

Արա էս ինչ ուսուցողականի կարիք զգացող մարդիկ են հավաքվել.. Ամեն տեղ պետք չի խոշորացույցով ուսուցողական փնտրել, սերիալի նպատակը զվարճացնելնա ոչ թե ուսուցանելը: Լավ էլ հումոր ունեն տղերքը, ի տարբերություն վիտամինի ու 32-ի, որոնք իրանց կոտորում են ու հազարից մի հումորնա հաջող ստացվում: Մի խոսքով ինչ անում են համով են անում:  :Smile:

----------

Lion (23.05.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Արա էս ինչ ուսուցողականի կարիք զգացող մարդիկ են հավաքվել.. Ամեն տեղ պետք չի խոշորացույցով ուսուցողական փնտրել, սերիալի նպատակը զվարճացնելնա ոչ թե ուսուցանելը: Լավ էլ հումոր ունեն տղերքը, ի տարբերություն վիտամինի ու 32-ի, որոնք իրանց կոտորում են ու հազարից մի հումորնա հաջող ստացվում: Մի խոսքով ինչ անում են համով են անում:


Քանի որ ուսուցողականը իմ գրառումի մեջ էր, հարցնում եմ ինչո՞վ էր իմ գրառումը նման խորհուրդ տալու դրդում, ու ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ մեկը ես ուսոցողականի կարիք եմ զգում կամ ամեն ինչի մեջ խոշորացույցով ուսուցողական եմ փնտրում ու չեմ տարբերում զվարճացնող նպատակը ուսուցանող նպատակից:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ինձ էս վերջին մասն էր շաաատ դուր եկել՝ Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի, Ֆյոդր Միխայլովիչ Դոստոևսկու և Թեոդոր Դրայզերի մասին, մանավանդ Վարդանի նոր սանրվածքը


 Ինձ էլ, մանավանդ ամենավերջին մասը, որ Վարդանը թռնում ա, որ «փաթաթվի» Սեդային  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Lion (23.05.2011), Moonwalker (23.05.2011), V!k (22.05.2011), Շինարար (22.05.2011)

----------


## Albus

> Քանի որ ուսուցողականը իմ գրառումի մեջ էր, հարցնում եմ ինչո՞վ էր իմ գրառումը նման խորհուրդ տալու դրդում, ու ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ մեկը ես ուսոցողականի կարիք եմ զգում կամ ամեն ինչի մեջ խոշորացույցով ուսուցողական եմ փնտրում ու չեմ տարբերում զվարճացնող նպատակը ուսուցանող նպատակից:


Էն, որ քո գրառման մեջ էդ բառը կա չի նշանակում որ քեզ պետքա անպայման վերաբերեր գրածս: Մի քանի գրառում վերև նշվել էր, որ երեխեքը կրկնում են... Նախ ցենզուրայից դուրս լեքսիկոն չկա, ոչ էլ խոսակցության նյութ (ինչքան ես եմ դիտել), ի տարբեություն մնացած «հումորային» ծրագրերի: Հետո էլ չեք ուզում կրկնեն թույլ մի տվեք նայեն, իսկ միգուցե դու՞ք եք նստում նայելու, որ երեխեքն էլ ձեզ միանում են:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էն, որ քո գրառման մեջ էդ բառը կա չի նշանակում որ քեզ պետքա անպայման վերաբերեր գրածս: Մի քանի գրառում վերև նշվել էր, որ երեխեքը կրկնում են...


Դե, եթե իմ գրառման հետ կապ չունի, ես ներողություն:

----------


## Albus

> Դե, եթե իմ գրառման հետ կապ չունի, ես ներողություն:


Կարիք չկա եղբայր  :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

Չէի պատկերացնում, որ էս կարգի հաջողված բան ա, շաատ լավնա  :Love:

----------


## Sagittarius

Եսիմ... նոր ելի մի սերիա Կարգին Սերիալից էի նայում, հետո Two and a Half Menը ու ճիշտն ասած Վարդանը մեղկս եկավ, թե բնությունը խի ա իրան դե տենց դոդ կվազիմոդո ստեծղել, լրիվ հակառակ էֆֆեկտն ա՝ ի տարբերություն օրիգինալի մեջի Չարլիի, որի մասին մտածում ես. «Արա՛, ես ինչ զիլ բաբնիկ ա» /համենայն դեպս գոն տղերքն են մտածում  :Jpit: 

Հա, հումորը խնդացնում ա, բայց հոմորը մեծամասամբ օրիգինալին ա պատկանում... իսկ ախպերների հայկական տարբերակները շատ տուֆտա կերպարներն են, ԻՄՀՕ.... տխուր զբաղմունք ա նման կերպարներին ներկայացնել, որպես արդի հայի տիպիկ «տեսակներ»...

----------

Freeman (23.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Դիտում էի առաջ, բայց հիմա էլ նայելու բան չկա: Լրիվ նույն բաներն ա ու շատ ա անկապացել: 
Վերջին անգամ Նոր Տարուց առաջ էր, որ նայեցի էն ժամանակ լավ էր:

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ինձ շարունակում է դուր գալ, հատկապես դերասանական խաղը, և ես աշխատում եմ ոչ մի սերիա բաց չթողնել...

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ինձ շարունակում է դուր գալ, հատկապես դերասանական խաղը, և ես աշխատում եմ ոչ մի սերիա բաց չթողնել...


 Եթե նայես ասենք 3րդ սերիան, հետո 30րդը, կտենաս ինչ մեծ առաջընթացա եղել դերասանական խաղի մեջ, հատկապես Վարդանի կերպարը:

----------

Lion (11.07.2011), Ապե Ջան (11.07.2011), Ձայնալար (11.07.2011)

----------

